# Wer lügt? DAFV oder Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium?



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

Redaktionell

*Vorbemerkung*

Es werden sicher schon viele Leser mitbekommen haben, dass wir redaktionell deutlich weniger zum DAFV und seinen Landesverbänden machen.

Wer immer noch nicht begriffen hat, was diese anrichten und wie sie Anglern und dem  Angeln schaden, dem helfen auch immer weitere, neue Infos und Fakten nicht.

So bringen wir nur noch etwas um den DAFV und seine Mitgliedsverbände, um alte Dinge abzuschliessen oder wenn etwas besonders "Unglaubliches" passiert, über das man dennoch berichten muss.








*Wer lügt?
DAFV oder Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium?​*
*Wenn Veröffentlichungen zum gleichen Thema zweier verschiedener Organisationen komplett entgegengesetzte Aussagen haben, MUSS eine davon falsch sein. Die Frage ist da, welche der Institutionen lügt dann? Dieser Frage versuchen wir im Falle des DAFV und des Bundeslandwirtschaftsministeriums nachzugehen.*

*Ministerium schnell und klar*
Da Umweltministerin Hendricks (SPD) ja auf den letzten Drücker noch das Angelverbot in den AWZ durchgedrückt hatten, obwohl schon immer bekannt war, dass Landwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU) dagegen war, fragten wir beim Landwirtschaftsminister nach, wie er zu diesem Erlass in letzter Minute und gegen seinen erklärten Willen stehen würde:
Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)

Wir haben eine Antwortmail aus dem Landwirtschaftsministerium schnell erhalten. Darin war als Anlage auch ein Brief von Minister Schmidt an Ministerin Hendricks. Von dem wir nach journalistischen Gepflogenheiten und nach Absprache mit dem BMEL den reinen Inhalt veröffentlicht haben, nicht aber den Brief als Scan, wie wir ihn zugesandt bekamen, mit Briefkopf, Fuss, etc., wo dann auch die ganzen Kontaktdaten zu erkennen sind. 

*Dann der DAFV*
Umso verwunderter war ich, nachdem der DAFV nach einem Treffen mit Beamten im BMEL, plötzlich den gleichen Brief veröffentlichte. Gegen jede Gepflogenheit komplett mit Kopf und Fuss, einfach eingescannt. 

Und vor allem:
Plötzlich sollte das ein "Offener Brief" des BMEL sein, laut DAFV. 
So stand es auf der Seite des DAFV und war entsprechend verlinkt auf den beim DAFV hinterlegten Brief inkl. Kopf und Fuss. Und so verschickte der DAFV dies auch an seine Landesverbände in einer Mail mit dem Brief als Anhang.

*Rückfrage beim Ministerium und "Verbesserung" DAFV*
Ich fragte natürlich beim BMEL nach, was ich da verpasst hätte und wieso ein Verband Journalisten vorgezogen würde und den Brief  komplett veröffentlichen durfte mit Kopf und Fuss, während wir nur den Inhalt verwenden durften. 

Daraufhin insistierte das Ministerium beim DAFV, welcher daraufhin den Link zum Brief entfernte. 

Immer noch stand da aber, es wäre ein "Offener Brief" des Ministeriums. 
Da auch auf der Ministeriumsseite nichts von einem "Offenen Brief" zu lesen war, fragte ich explizit nochmal nach, ob das ein "Offener Brief" gewesen sei.

*Klarstellung Ministerium*
Die Antwort aus dem Ministerium (siehe unten, Anhänge) war eindeutig und klar:
Es war kein "Offener Brief".

*Und nun - wer hat recht, wer lügt?*
Da aber auf der anderen Seite weiterhin der DAFV auf seiner Seite behauptet, es wäre ein "Offener Brief", und dies auch nicht in weiteren Mail gegenüber seinen Mitgliedsverbänden richtig gestellt hatte (nach der ersten Mail), geht man da wohl weiter von einem "Offenen Brief  aus.

Trotz des Einschreitens des Ministeriums (woraufhin der DAFV den Link rausnahm) und der klaren Aussage an uns, dass es KEINEN "Offenen Brief" gäbe..

Ich überlasse es dem geneigten Leser selber zu entscheiden, ob hier das Ministerium lügt, oder der bekannt in Sachen "Öffentlichkeits"arbeit"" "kompetente" DAFV.

Denn es kann ja nur einer hier recht haben.

*Anhänge und Dank*
Als Anhang unten der Link zum ursprünglichen Artikel mit unserer Nachfrage ans Ministerium, sowie die Mails und die Antwort vom Ministerium.

Ich möchte mich auf jeden Fall ausdrücklich nochmals bei der Presseabteilung des Ministeriums für die professionelle Kooperation und Zusammenarbeit in diesem Fall bedanken.

Thomas Finkbeiner

*Anhänge*


Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant, das der DAFV den Brief veröffentlicht mit Hinweis, es wäre ein "offener" Brief" und der wäre im Nachgang des Treffens versendet worden.
> 
> Komisch, dass ich zu der Zeit den Brief schon veröffentlicht hatte.
> 
> ...



Wie immer in solchen Fällen fragen wir natürlich nach.

Haben wir:


> Presseabteilung BMEL
> 
> Sehr geehrte Frau Kxxxx,
> 
> ...




Und die Antwort des Ministeriums war kurz, knackig und klar:


> 1.:
> Gibt es einen weiteren, uns in der Redaktion bis dato unbekannten Brief des Ministers zum Thema, der als “Offener Brief” deklariert wurde seitens des BMEL?
> 
> Antwort: Nein.
> ...


----------



## Franky (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wer lügt? DAFV oder Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ESy2i8cdyE

Ich übersetz ma - "Also echt nich schlecht son PR-Heini, nä...!" :q


----------



## Ørret (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wer lügt? DAFV oder Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium?*

Wat für ein Pfxxxxx der Lindner..., passt gut zum BV der neue Pressepfxxxx |muahah:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wer lügt? DAFV oder Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium?*

Das Schlimme nach meiner persönlichen Meinung:
So "arbeiten" die vom DAFV mit Ministerien, auf die man auch als Angler angewiesen ist und machen sich dort so unmöglich und lächerlich...

Würde es nur die Minderheit der im DAFV organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer (um 500.000) treffen, und nicht alle knapp 5 Mio. Angler in D,  dann wär mirs ja wurscht (die wollens ja anscheinend so, sonst würden sie ja kündigen)..

So wird aber wieder für ALLE nur verbrannte Erde hinterlassen....


----------



## saza (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wer lügt? DAFV oder Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium?*

Tja,
 das sagt doch wohl alles.


----------



## kati48268 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wer lügt? DAFV oder Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium?*

Ich mutmaße mal:

das ist beim DAFV durch reine Inkompetenz entstanden, zu deutsch: die haben keine Ahnung, wie man mit solchen Dokumenten sauber umgeht.

Als "der Fehler" aufflog, war es ihnen zu peinlich weiter darauf zu reagieren als nur den Link raus zu nehmen; die LVs hätten den Patzer ja sonst mitbekommen.
_(Dumm nur, dass das AB mal wieder alles öffentlich macht)_

Die Entscheidung hat aber nicht der ÖA-Mitarbeiter Lindner allein getroffen, es war mindestens GF Seggelke involviert, wenn nicht sogar Wundertüten-Präsine Happach-Kasan,
was den inkompetenten Umgang natürlich auch deutlich wahrscheinlicher macht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wer lügt? DAFV oder Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium?*

dagegen wetten würd ich nicht.....


----------



## Ørret (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wer lügt? DAFV oder Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium?*

Wenn denen irgendetwas peinlich wäre,  dann hätten sie allesamt schon längst 
 ihren Posten an den Nagel gehängt....


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wer lügt? DAFV oder Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium?*

Der Traum, dass denen da oben was peinlich wäre, der wird vergeblich sein!

Solange es noch organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer gibt, die ihre LV unterstützen darin, ihre wertvollen Beiträge in einen solchen Dachverband zu versenken - für genau diese "Leistung"....


----------



## kati48268 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wer lügt? DAFV oder Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium?*



Ørret schrieb:


> Wenn denen irgendetwas peinlich wäre,  dann hätten sie allesamt schon längst
> ihren Posten an den Nagel gehängt....


An der grundsätzlichen Aurichtung und so nicht, da sind es Überzeugungstäter!
Bei solch handwerklichen Fehlern schon, glaube ich, nicht umsonst werden diese immer wieder als "Verleumdungen durch das AB" dargestellt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wer lügt? DAFV oder Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> An der grundsätzlichen Aurichtung und so nicht, da sind es Überzeugungstäter!
> Bei solch handwerklichen Fehlern schon, glaube ich, nicht umsonst werden diese immer wieder als "Verleumdungen durch das AB" dargestellt.


Darum ists ja gut, dass ich die Mails vom Ministerium dazu habe...
|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Wer lügt? DAFV oder Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium?*

und die verbessern das immer noch nicht ;-)))


----------

